# Aristo SD 45



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

What reliable and popular engines these have proved to be over the years. Surely there are few US outline garden railways that does not run at least one of these stalwart evergreens.
Does anyone have a really unusual or rare livery that they can show here please?









For the rest of the train in the picture check out this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgBjP9XnKVA


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Due to Ebay and forgoten boxes in warehouses I've been able to put together a pair of Guilford High Hood SD45's and a pair of Reading "Bee Line" and I should have a pair of PRR next week..................Jim

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Rlmlz8oDqrJVgePPd4WPkw?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qiJxGTGI6KOPSgiMCPnI-Q?feat=directlink


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my SD-45

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/billswindell/SD45.jpg


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

I should have a pair of PRR next week..................Jim 
Look forward to seeing them. Thanks for reply Trevor


----------

